# Kernel nuevo con problemas con USBs [SOLVED]

## natrix

Hola a todos!!

Ando con un nuevo problema, en el último update de me instaló el nuevo núcleo “sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.12.5”   :Smile:  :Smile: . Pero cuando lo compilo y reinicio no me anda nada de lo que sea usb (teclado, mouse, lectora SD).

Siempre arranco los núcleos nuevos con “make oldconfig”. Primero cague los cambios a conciencia, al no andar rehíce todo y cargue muchos extras como módulos pero nada. No tengo problemas para compilar núcleos más viejos (por lo menos hasta 4.9.34).

Buscando por ahí encontré este hilo que dice usar “usb-handoff” pero no sé cómo usarlo.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-385492-highlight-wireless+optical.html

Alguien le paso lo mismo? Pudo se puede solucionar?

Gracias!!Last edited by natrix on Sun Aug 20, 2017 12:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cameta

Yo tengo este y todo funciona correctamente.

----------

## cameta

La falta de  Human interface devices en el kernel podría darte este problema.

----------

## natrix

Solucionado!

Si, creo que viene por el lado de HID. Habilité unos módulos que antes no necesitaba pero se ve que ahora sí.

Al reiniciar se me cargaron estos módulos nuevos:

```
uas

hid_sony

sl811_hcd

ohci_pci

ohci_hcd
```

Me llama bastante la atención ya que no hice ningún cambio en el hardware.

Gracias Cameta!!!

----------

